# Fish Tacos!



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I was reminded today that I need to make them again here at the firehouse....

Any fish will do, I like to use flounder, sea mullet, gray trout, or spanish.

Cut the fish in small strips or chunks
Batter and fry.

Prepare lettuce, tomatoes, cheese, and flour tortillias.
K38 in Wilmington specializes in these, like many west coast taco stands.

Also, as an option, I use red cabbage...Just a little. 
You can make a really good sauce with plain yogurt and ranch dressing mix in the pouch...hmmm good.

Make your tacos...
For those of you who have a gas stove, try putting those flour tortillia directly on the burner for a few seconds at a time. be sure to flip them often until they get toasty. You will not be dissapointed.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

i make a variation on these: 

i use just a bit of taco seasoning to a pound of fish filets and make up "taco meat" by cooking the fish in a bit of oil until i can break it up then add the taco seasoning and a bit of water simmer till it makes a sauce. 

flour tortillas and toppings of your choice. 

the key to me is not to use too much taco seasoning, i use the pouch from the store like you would mix with hamburger but only use about 1 tablespoon of the mix to a pound of fish. 

cheers
jerry


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

try the tacos with triggerfish, grouper, or seabass. if you can


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I made these in the schools eatery the other day and they were fantastic!!!


----------

